

Many mint money from MJ's death, michaeljacksonglobaltributes.com for $9,999,999 - newacc
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/News/News-By-Industry/Media-Entertainment-/Many-mint-money-from-Jacksons-death/articleshow/4732394.cms

======
jacquesm
I thnk that should read 'attempt to mint money', only a total loser would buy
that domain. For any amount of $.

